# My Pigeons



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

I took a few pics of my pigeons, will take better ones this weekend.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

nice looking group you got the, the show homers are unreal, the squeakers are cuties, and i love the black & white one what are they?


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

really nice birds.. love the pic's LOVE THE LOFT


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

oh and cute puppy too


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Great loft and very nice looking birds too,am a big fan of Giant Homers thanks for sharing the pictures of your place .


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

What beautiful birds and loft! I like the pic of you and your little partner in crime.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you, I love being back into pigeons


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree , lovely birds and the loft is fantastic !


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice birds and a lovely loft location


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

very cool, love the brick idea for them to make a nest.. it works great, I use bricks on some of my pairs too.. keeping it simple is what I like..lol..


----------



## stowellka (Jun 12, 2010)

love the modena's ,
do you let them free fly?
just curious


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

No I do not let them free fly, too many predators out there and they can not fly that great


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

horseart4u said:


> nice looking group you got the, the show homers are unreal, the squeakers are cuties, and i love the black & white one what are they?


The Black and White is a Modena


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Love your loft and you have some nice modenas.


----------

